# Travel Insurance



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have just done a search on comparethemarket.com for annual travel insurance, it threw up a wide range of prices but for about £50 I can get up to 60 days per trip with what seems the standard £10mil medical cover and £1500 personal belongings seems a bit of a bargain. 

Any thoughts...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have any medical conditions that you have declared?
We are having the devils own job getting decent cover because Chris had a heart attack last April. He is fit as a fiddle now but they are still loading the premiums


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

No touch wood we are both fit and healthy so thats probably helping to keep the premiums down.


----------

